# Anybody in Knowing how I DIY'd myself a mediarack for my Redsea max130?



## ChronicReefer (Mar 27, 2011)

I have just made myself a media rack for my red sea max, just wondering if anybody is interested in seeing how it was done, if there is then i will continue....


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Of course, please continue


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a 250, is it the same process?


----------



## ChronicReefer (Mar 27, 2011)

in that case i as soon as i get a chance i will put up the instructions with photos. 

the 250 isnt the same size/dimensions but the method will be the same


----------



## ChronicReefer (Mar 27, 2011)

First off, I feel bad for not just buying one of these from intank, who pioneered this idea and made owning an AIO tank much easier to reef build successfully. I only justify doing this myself as I have 2 v.young kids & I hate paying for anything I can do myself, especially when I have them to save my pennies for! Anybody in a similar circumstance and can swallow the heavy moral burden, read on.........

Ok, so for the redsea max130d the media rack needs to be 16.5" tall, 3 3/4" wide & 3 3/8" deep

I went to homedepot and bought this. Optix | Clear Acrylic Sheet - .220 Inch x 18 Inch x 24 Inch | Home Depot Canada

You will be able to make 2 using this one piece

Secondly, using my table saw with a regular sawblade cut myself the following size pieces

2 @ 3 3/8" x 16 1/2"

3 @ 3 1/8" x 3 3/8"

1 @ 3 3/8" x 2"


----------

